# Is Senegalese Twist A Good Protective Style?



## summerof1990 (Jul 8, 2015)

1. If you experience breakage from chemicals will this subside the breakage? Or will the problem continue after the braids are done? (Will it strengthen the health)
2. Did you experience much growth with these due less manipulation of braids/twist?
3. Can you wash them 2-3 times a week?
4. If you are experience breakage will you experience it while in twists/braids also even if installed properly. (I do understand hair sheds but only speaking of breakage)


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi i think you need to post in this forum  https://longhaircareforum.com/forums/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion.6/

This one is the one for  board admin


----------

